# Auratus id please



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I found this page with all these different auratus morphs but some are not labeled. This particular one caught my eye and this will have to go on my "must have" list! Any help with the id or anyone who deals with these would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

No idea what morph they are but Im curious what the website is.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Dendrobates auratus
I came across it while doing a google search for something. Not sure what the main page is though.


----------



## jvhistri (Oct 5, 2006)

Those are actually my pics. Unfortunately I don't think you will be seeing any of those morphs any time soon as they are from Colombia. Here is a link to another shot of the auratus in the second pic.
Poison Frogs


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Those guys look more like a green histo then an auratus. they are working on some project to get try an open up export, hopefully soon, in about a year or two.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I was actually googling your name Jon so I could ask you personally but nothing came up  I had no idea you were a member on here! Great shots and thanks for the link to the others.

Julio, I had no idea about opening up the export, any idea of more info on this or anything at all? You can send me a pm if you prefer.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Those guys look pretty kool, but they are kinda making me feel like Im color blind. Like Im looking a green&black and the green is faded to gray.


----------



## jvhistri (Oct 5, 2006)

"Those guys look more like a green histo then an auratus."

I can assure you that they are in fact 100% auratus. I know that I saw and heard them call, I might even have a clip...will have to check on that. There are many morphs of auratus in Colombia that many people don't realize, for the most obvious reason of no exports and the safety issues.

boogsawaste, thanks for the comments.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

I want this frog to! I love how the brown has a colored texture to it.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

basshummper said:


> I want this frog to! I love how the brown has a colored texture to it.


Yeah, if the open export works out and these pop up I would definitely be interested in working with them. If I couldn't get them at first due to pricing, I would love if/when they would become more common to get some. I seriously don't think I've ever seen a frog that I wanted so bad. I would rather have one of these than the lehmanni I want so bad too! I guess I just have a thing for auratus


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

i think its the way the green or blues are marbled with the browns and blacks in auratus, its just absolutely gorgeous and very unique


----------

